# April 2008 FE Exam



## PinoyCE (Apr 17, 2008)

For those who took the FE this April, what areas/topics did the majority of the exam covers? Math?

How did you find the exam and what did you took in the afternoon session. :th_rockon:


----------



## Vinsanity (Apr 17, 2008)

In AM Math covers everything NCEES coverage, Mechanics, Stats and Dynamics, Fluids, Prob Stat, Econo etc.

if you plan to write PM Civil Focus more on PM Soil, hydraul, transpo, Envi, Survey, Struct analysis, Design and Const. managt. in addition to what is mentioned above.

If you plan to write General, study everything on the AM module. good luck on Oct 2008 exams.


----------



## PinoyCE (Apr 17, 2008)

Vinsanity said:


> In AM Math covers everything NCEES coverage, Mechanics, Stats and Dynamics, Fluids, Prob Stat, Econo etc.
> if you plan to write PM Civil Focus more on PM Soil, hydraul, transpo, Envi, Survey, Struct analysis, Design and Const. managt. in addition to what is mentioned above.
> 
> If you plan to write General, study everything on the AM module. good luck on Oct 2008 exams.


What did you took in the PM session Vince? lusone:


----------



## Vinsanity (Apr 17, 2008)

PinoyCE said:


> What did you took in the PM session Vince? lusone:



Civil Discipline, for me much easier than General. Im poor in thermo, elect, etc.


----------



## PinoyCE (Apr 17, 2008)

Vinsanity said:


> Civil Discipline, for me much easier than General. Im poor in thermo, elect, etc.



I was hoping you'll say that. Lolz, anyways it still a long road for me. I'm still on the last part of dynamics right now. Having rough times on areas that are not my major and was taken on my freshman years. lolz, 10940623:

Good luck on the results, I know you'll pull it through, keep me posted.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm looking at October FE, and still am unsure of whether to take general pm or civil pm. . . just took the FS, which arguably will have some carry over on civil topics - I really oughta start back on studying in FERM, but just can't bring myself to do it so soon since last Saturday.


----------



## PinoyCE (Apr 30, 2008)

You'll have the advantage since you recently took the FS exam some topics are still fresh in you.


----------



## REIT (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey guys!!

I am new to this forum. Can anyone pleasetell me from where to find old FE exams? or even if they are available...

Thanks.


----------



## EM_PS (Jul 31, 2008)

uummmm, pretty sure there is no such thing as "_old_ FE exams" being available - kinda defeats the blood oath &amp; ritualistic shaving applicants have to go thru


----------

